# Cubase SX - Key Editor schreibt nicht



## lanoo (10. August 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich habe mit Cubase SX V1.01 folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich auf dem Midikeyboard spiele, so kann ich am roten Balken erkennen, dass das Midisignal ankommt. Benutze ich den Stift um Noten einzuzeichnen, so werde diese alle wiedergegeben. Nur schreibt der Keyeditor ueberhaupt keine Noten, wenn ich diese ueber das Keyboard im Aufnahmemodus einspiele.

Scheint mir eine einfache Antwort auf das "Problem" zu geben, aber mein Kopf und das Handbuch helfen mir nicht weiter.

Kann mir einer den entscheidenen Tip geben, damit ich endlich loslegen kann?

Thanks & regards,
Lanoo


----------



## abstract Audion (21. August 2003)

*Keyeditor !*

Hallo, 

Überprüf mal ob Du das Stück in das Du einspielen möchtest auch geloopt hast. Der Editor zeichnet nur Noten auf die Du im oben am Sequenzer blau markierten Bereich einspielst. 

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

abstracte Grüße
Audion


----------



## lanoo (22. August 2003)

*Re: Cubase Problem*

Hi Audion,

Danke fuer die Hilfe. Ich konnte das Problem loesen. Die Werkseinstellung hat im Midifilter alles geblockt. Tolle Einstellung!

Vielen Dank,
Lanoo


----------

